# Driftwood growing weird fungus?



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong topic, I wasn't sure where else to go with this question.  I boiled this piece of spider wood then let it sit in the water for 2-3 days afterwards. Now I have it sitting in my empty tank (no water yet) but I've noticed it's starting to get fuzzy? There's also some weird green spots and white dots on it. Is this safe for my betta or..? Is there anything I should do to the wood before setting up the tank or is this harmless?


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

It is harmless. Those are bacteria feeding on the sugars leaching out of the wood. They will go away eventually. So no worries.

I know otocinclus or shrimp will eat it up, depending on if you tank is large enough for them.


----------

